# Are You Prepared or Just a Wacker?



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 19, 2009)

I know many new MFR and EMT's that turn their vehicles into Ambulances the second they get their cert in the mail.  We all know them and probably were one of them (even to a small degree) when we started.  :blush:  As time goes on we all realize (hopefully) that we don't need the backboard, AED, and O2 in our POV's.  However, we all likely still carry something, whether that be basic EMS gear (gloves and a pocket mask) or FF/Rescue Gear that needs to be in your vehicle for work.  So my question is:

What EMS/Rescue/Fire gear do you always have stored away in your cars?

Confession:  While I was quilty at one point of having an entire BLS jump bag in the trunk, I quickly realized that it never got used and that using it on anyone other than friends was a liability.  Now, because of my position with SAR I do carry more than your average EMT would/should:

Small (10x6x4) EMS Fanny Pack (gloves, bandages, cravats, etc...)
Daypack (basic 12-24 summer wilderness SAR gear) - the big bag stays at home
Clothing Duffle Bag (Enough Clothing to change into/out of when called out for a SAR)
Swiftwater Bag (PFD, wetsuit, rope bag, knife)
Technical Bag (Harness, gloves, helmet, a few carabineers, prussiks, etc...)Small "Road Rescue" Bag (Flares, tire iron, a few basic tools, tow strap, etc...)
And in winter:  Samll Snow Shovel, Sleeping Bag, my 48-72 hour pack, snow chains.

WARNING:  Wackers will be laughed at.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it's important to divide things carried in your POV for convience (i.e. you use it at work, so you leave it in your car outside of work) and carried for preparness/wackerdom.

Convience: Steth, BP cuff, stocked fanny pack when working at a waterpark.

Preparness: CPR mask with gloves (it's in my car someplace... I need to find it).


----------



## amberdt03 (Apr 19, 2009)

in my car now, i just have gloves, eye protection, and a mask with a one way valve. used to have 4x4's but don't know what happened to them.


----------



## curt (Apr 19, 2009)

A little of both, a lot of neither. 

-Steth
- BP cuff (cheap wal-mart kind)
- Glucometer and associated supplies including oral glucose
- Exam Gloves (Latex and Neoprene... for some reason. )
- Basic first aid supplies (gauze pads, dressings, bandages, ace wraps, etc)

 I'm looking at getting a much better BP cuff as well as a jump bag or something similar to carry more emergency bls supplies. I'm trying to get my hands on a set of protocols so I'll be able to utilize IV/ I85-level airway interventions should I ever need them, but if it doesn't work out, it's not going to drive me nuts or anything.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anything beyond gloves which mainly get used for fueling and fluid checks is definitely whacker.  

Now if your job requires quick response out of the area a jump bag with meds and clothes is fine.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a friend who was given a command cabinet from the local FD's BC after they got new cars. 

He now has an 800 lb. + command cabinet with a whiteboard and everything in the back of his POV. On the other hand, he is a state-level mission coordinator.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 19, 2009)

curt said:


> - Glucometer and associated supplies including oral glucose



I hope you're diabetic.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Convenience*

i'm one of the onces who keeps that massive vinyl bag with the one way mask in it- on my keychain. hey, it had a clip, i couldnt resist. my firechief had one of everything, including AED (i think that was mostly for himself), one of every type of fire extinguisher, etc.....that poor vehicle was weighed down so bad 

Edit: I carry glucose too


----------



## medicdan (Apr 19, 2009)

Is this going to turn into another discussion of whay everyone carries in their car? Then it will morph into whacker name-calling, then sarcastic posts about carrying ECMO, then it will be closed? Have we not already had this discussion too many times before? Do I need to break out my search sarcasm?


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 19, 2009)

All I have is a well stocked first aid kit with a cheap stethascope and cheap bp cuff.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a jump kit that I am required to carry as a volly who sometimes responds from home. I have eliminated all the whacker crap from it because after several years of lugging around stuff I didn't use, I decided to get rid of it so I can find the stuff I actually need. 

I have gloves, a bp cuff and stetho for obtaining baseline vitals. I have some minimal bandaging supplies, a SAM splint, some oral glucose, penlight and one of those clip on watches. A notebook, pens, and a pair of trauma shears. That is enough to hold me until the ambulance shows up with the rest of the equipment.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sure that if I looked REALLY hard, I could come up with *A* glove.  I don't really feel the need to carry anything in my car.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm actually saving up for an ECMO machine right now. Pfft, who needs to be able to intubate or defibrillate when you can just replace the heart and lungs!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 19, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Anything beyond gloves which mainly get used for fueling and fluid checks is definitely whacker.
> 
> Now if your job requires quick response out of the area a jump bag with meds and clothes is fine.



Agreed!  I just always found it interesting that many EMS folks (especially newbies) see the need to carry a full BLS setup in their cars... at least for a few years and tehn they realize that it has all expired and their is a family of mice living in the ambu bag!  For your everyday EMT/Medic working ambulance: gloves and maybe a pocket mask is okay.  I'll make three exceptions to the "you are such a wacker" rule:

1.  If your job requires you to keep ceratin gear in your car - ofit is a good idea to do so.  i.e. volunteer firefighters with turnouts, helmet, etc... or volunteer SAR wihht daypacks, rescue gear, etc... (as is my case since we are required to have enough wilderness survival gear to last a minimum of 24-36 hours in our vehicles as well as having with us any specialty gear that we need for our specialties - Swiftwater, Dive, Ropes, etc...)

2.  You live in remote areas where response times by Fire/EMS are so horrible that you (a passerby - if you choose to stop) maybe on scene for ahile by yourself.  And then only if you are part of the county emergency response system (County Fire, County Ambulance, County SAR, etc...).  this one is also a touchy area when it comes to legalities and I won't tell anyone what to do here.  But if don't even have gloves, you have no obligation to touch a patient... but could you just stand there?

If you live in urbania, just got your EMT, don't have a EMS-type job, and still have more than gloves...  WACKER!!!     But hey, can anyone say that we wern't there once (even a little)?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 19, 2009)

I've got pen lights, gloves, trauma shears, a CPR face mask in key chain form, PCRs, a clipboard, O2 keys, EMS boots, two scopes, a few watches, 4x4a, some rolls of kling and roller gauze, a couple ice packs.

Of course, I don't intend to use this on anyone, they're just things that have somehow gotten in my car (most of the stuff was probably first in my pocket before I left work, school, or clinical and were discovered on the ride home and left in the car.) over the year and are floating around somewhere in the backseat or trunk and i'm too lazy to take out.


----------



## imurphy (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty much I have a spare uniform, and a flashlight. And a spare battery for my laptop. Can never be too prepared!


----------



## nomofica (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm getting a BLS jump bag only because I'm going to be doing a lot of volly med staff work for events such as the Weekend to End Breast Cancer walk and the Ride To Conquer Cancer (which, here, is a bike ride from Calgary AB through the Canadian Rockies (total 600km; 2-day trip). EMS response times will be long, and I expect heat-related injuries (heat exhaustion, heat stroke, etc).

Stock it with a few different sized OPA's and some NPA's, some general bandages and gauze, some glucose jelly, gloves, BP cuff, steth, pen/paper, knife/shears/tweezers, tape, penlight, CPR one-way valve mask... Not too much, just enough of what I need for these events.


----------



## RMSP05 (Apr 19, 2009)

My ski patrol pack is in my car someplace (to lazy to carry it into my house after i cleaned my locker out at the end of the season).  thats got some 4x4's cpr mask, sam splint, and probably a few other things i can't think of.

Once i get around to carrying that in, ill just have things that ended up in my pockets after a call. probably a few gloves and mabe a 4x4 or 2, other than that, nothing special


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I'm actually saving up for an ECMO machine right now.


 
Just remember to carry gloves with it. The cannulation can get a little messy.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 19, 2009)

I only carry the stuff I use at work, that I don't pull out of the car on "friday"


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

*stocked vehicles*

we had a couple guys at my old company that would steal a ED pillowcase and jam it full of supplies and bring it back to station, then hand it out like candy. I generally just keep the basics


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> we had a couple guys at my old company that would *steal a ED pillowcase and jam it full of supplies* and bring it back to station, then hand it out like candy. I generally just keep the basics


 
Theft by ambulance crews has been a big problem in the hospitals. We now have no problem getting EMT(P)s arrested, especially those caught on camera, taking supplies that can quickly add up to grand theft. In Florida, grand theft is considered with any amount over $300 and is punishable by up to one year in jail and a $1,000 fine. It also gives EMT(P)s a bad rep with that hospital as they are now viewed as theives that can not be trusted and not as healthcare professionals. Hospitals usually don't have an issue with giving a few supplies in the line of duty but to support whackers', they draw the line. It also makes one wonder what they might take in a patient's home and off their person.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 19, 2009)

+1 on Vent's comments; we seem to bring many of the "image" issues down on our own heads; stuff like this is an example. In reply to the OP, I carry a small jump kit with a few 4x4's, a couple rolls of gauze, a couple triangulars, a pocket mask, and a pair of scissors and a handful of gloves. I also commute through an area where a 20 minute EMS/Fire response time isn't unusual, and I've been burned more than once pulling up to a bad MVC with nothing but the gloves in my uniform belt pouch. Having said that, since I put the darn thing in the back of the car I've had not even a splinter to treat. Call it cheap insurance for the motoring public.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a cell phone fully charged, latex gloves and a reflective vest, flash light. All of those items in case I have to change a tire. That's it. 

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 19, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I have a cell phone fully charged, latex gloves and a reflective vest, flash light. All of those items in case I have to change a tire. That's it.
> 
> R/r 911




Wacker. All you really need is a AAA card.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 19, 2009)

Only thing I permanently have in my car is a box of large gloves.

What I take to work every day, on the other hand: stethoscope, pocket-mask, penlight, trauma shears, assorted 2x2s and 4x4s randomly left in my coat pockets, a small "citation holder"-style clipboard, company pens, the mandatory company-provided fanny pack with the mandatory company-provided N95 and safety goggles (which I usually just throw on the dash of whatever ambulance I'm in), a small mag-lite, glove pouch, cell phone holster.  I also usually take a company pager and a company radio and throw them on my belt.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> we had a couple guys at my old company that would steal a ED pillowcase and jam it full of supplies and bring it back to station, then hand it out like candy. I generally just keep the basics



I always love making a quick stop and say hi. Then notify the D.A. as it not only stealing but obtaining most of those items without a prepscrition maybe a Federal law!


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

One also has to remember that carrying gloves in a car for long periods of time will make them ineffective and offer little protection. The same goes for many other medical supplies which can become contaminated by other objects in your trunk such as fishing tackle. You may be doing more harm than good to both you and the patient by carrying some of these supplies. There are reasons why ambulance services and hospitals do stock rotation.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Apr 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> One also has to remember that carrying gloves in a car for long periods of time will make them ineffective and offer little protection. The same goes for many other medical supplies which can become contaminated by other objects in your trunk such as fishing tackle. You may be doing more harm than good to both you and the patient by carrying some of these supplies. There are reasons why ambulance services and hospitals do stock rotation.



Good thing I go through one or two pairs of gloves on every call at an extremely business and re-stock said box of gloves on a regular basis.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 19, 2009)

I carry gloves and a small face mask. 

I can see how you would not stop for nothing while off duty. (Of course in my Fire District it is a different story.)

I may be a little wacker-ish in saying this, but I just could not walk by someone who is not breathing.

I also carry a small basic first aid box for personal or family use only. I will admit that when I first finished class I was one of the guys who carried my jump bag everywhere with the intention of using it on anyone and everyone who looked remotly like they might be scratched.:blush: Now I still carry it, but only because of the fact that my FD is first response and there is no sense in me going 5 miles to the station and 5 and a half to the scene if I can go right there a half mile away. 99% of the time though, so far, I go to the station, get my bag out of my truck and and take the engine to the call.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

I noticed alot of replies to my comment baout my old Company. None of it was of pharmaceutical nature, most of it was cervial collars lying around and those unopened wetpacks of casting plaster. Nothing too bad. The more i think about the people who had it, the more I think about the very good possibility that the starved ED nurses were tossing the stuff at these guys......


----------



## bstone (Apr 19, 2009)

I have my car keys and an old steth which I found in the trunk. And a cell phone to call 911.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> I noticed alot of replies to my comment baout my old Company. None of it was of pharmaceutical nature, most of it was *cervial collars lying around and those unopened wetpacks of casting plaster.* Nothing too bad. The more i think about the people who had it, the more I think about the very good possibility that the starved ED nurses were tossing the stuff at these guys......


 
That's exactly what we were talking about. 

The supplies didn't belong to the nurses either. Possession and knowledge of stolen property carries the same punishment. To think this is "nothing too bad" will quickly end your hopes for a career in medicine or any job that involves public trust if you are also a participant or receiver of property from such activities.


----------



## mikie (Apr 19, 2009)

*Only...*

A personal (or for whomever is in my car) first aid kit (bare minimums: 4x4, band aids, gloves, mask, sterile h20).  

If I saw an MVA........I have a phone!  I'm not going to put myself or more importantly, my car  in harms-way. 

If I'm in a parking lot and see someone drop, sure, I'll grab my mask and gloves...but that's unlikely.  

Good Samaritan law or not...the risk isn't worth it.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> That's exactly what we were talking about.
> 
> The supplies didn't belong to the nurses either. Possession and knowledge of stolen property carries the same punishment. To think this is "nothing too bad" will quickly end your hopes for a career in medicine or any job that involves public trust if you are also a participant or receiver of property from such activities.



By no means did I partake. I'm a well behaved public servant, and went totally opposite my delinquent days when I joined my first DP.

When I said "nothing too bad", I was not condoning it, just reassuring that nothing in the way of drugs, narcotics, etc. had been fingered. I agree that it is very wrong, considering that on a hopital bill, the patient would be rediculously charged for the items. 

And so that this is not completely off-topic:

Many of the local companies, I have found, have the keychain masks personalised with company name, in a way to encourage the carrying of said masks. They arent half bad.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a face shield which I will probably never use, as well as a pair of gloves and a couple of band-aids, which I have used.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> When I said "nothing too bad", I was not condoning it, just reassuring that nothing in the way of drugs, narcotics, etc. had been fingered. I agree that it is very wrong, considering that on a hopital bill, the patient would be rediculously charged for the items.


 
There are also other problems with this behavior besides just the dishonesty as a thief. 

1. The inventory list for the supplies will not reflect an accurate amount for restocking. Thus, hospital staff may believe they have the supplies when they don't. That is never good in an emergency. 

2. If the items are charged to a patient who has no need for them or in a larger quantity than necessary, then fraud has been committed along with the theft. When you get insurances and Medicare involved, you will also be looking at Federal as well as local charges. 

This is an important issue because many "enthusiasts" do stock their personal bags from hospital supplies. These supplies will rarely if ever be used on a patient but rather are just for boasting rights to some "cool stuff" like a C-Collar and casting plaster.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 19, 2009)

Foxbat said:


> I have a face shield which I will probably never use, as well as a pair of gloves and a couple of band-aids, *which I have used*.[/QUOTE
> 
> Now keeping used gloves and band aids is just gross.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> There are also other problems with this behavior besides just the dishonesty as a thief.
> 
> 1. The inventory list for the supplies will not reflect an accurate amount for restocking. Thus, hospital staff may believe they have the supplies when they don't. That is never good in an emergency.
> 
> ...



I entirely agree. In no way did I intend my post, in which I clearly stated that the act was done my someone other than myself, to reflect my values and morals as an EMS Student. I'm considering wiping that post out all together. I hope that this isn't reflected upon me negatively in this community. Sorry.


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> we had a couple guys at my old company that would steal a ED pillowcase and jam it full of supplies and bring it back to station, then hand it out like candy. I generally just keep the basics



Ahhh so you are the reason that all hospital supplies are now kept under lock and key. I heard about you guys. Stealing is stealing. 

We used to be able to replace supplies in our stock if it was something like an O2 mask or IV tubing that remained on the pt in the ER. The ER would bill the pt for the supplies and we would replace what we used from hospital stock. Those who acted as described above are the reason why we are no longer able to do that. Thanks guys!


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm sorry for the hubbub. I'm having trouble figuring out how to edit my posts. if you can help, how do i do it? im non the newer side here.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> I entirely agree. In no way did I intend my post, in which I clearly stated that the act was done my someone other than myself, to reflect my values and morals as an EMS Student. I'm considering wiping that post out all together. I hope that this isn't reflected upon me negatively in this community. Sorry.


 
No one is going to think negatively of you especially since you did good followup posts. Some of us just want you to know the consequences of your actions and the actions of others as they reflect on the EMS community. A few of us actually have some wisdom and knowledge to pass on to the newbies. 

BtW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> I'm sorry for the hubbub. I'm having trouble figuring out how to edit my posts. if you can help, how do i do it? im non the newer side here.



Can not edit after a few minutes.  You would have to message the moderator and see if they would delete for you.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 19, 2009)

Stewart1990 said:


> I'm sorry for the hubbub. I'm having trouble figuring out how to edit my posts. if you can help, how do i do it? im non the newer side here.


 
I hope you don't edit your posts. They do offer information that the others responded to. Even if it does not directly pertain to you, others will hopefully get the message about how their actions, although they may seem innocent enough to *them*, can get them into serious trouble and reflect poorly on the profession.

You have explained yourself sufficiently and have probably learned something.

Don't stop learning now that you have started.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> No one is going to think negatively of you especially since you did good followup posts. Some of us just want you to know the consequences of your actions and the actions of others as they reflect on the EMS community. A few of us actually have some wisdom and knowledge to pass on to the newbies.
> 
> BtW, welcome to the forum!



Thanks, been dodging the rocks being hurled at me here.  I think the fact that I work so hard to make up for the undeniable 'female tech' scarlet letter i have been handed down, that I'm eesentially a kiss-*** and would, assuredly, never do these things. I have been gone from that company for over a year and a half, and no longer associate with said techs and medics. My biggest curiosity is that whether or not this will still be happening when joining the EMS company they work for, and finding ways to resist the behavior i will undoubtedly be roped into somehow. Thanks.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 19, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I may be a little wacker-ish in saying this, but I just could not walk by someone who is not breathing.



Not in my book.  Most of us got into this to help other people (and the cool lights and sirens^_^).  Schooling and experience tells us not to put ourselves oout there like that, legally speaking.  How could anyone walk past something like this without exercising your humanity, EMS aside?  Example (and this may be viewed as wacker-ish):

In addition to my volunteer time with SAR, I am the EMT Supervisor for a larger Snow Park.  In winter I drive 30-45 minutes to work.  I know how to drive in mountains with snow and ice, but people from the Valley and Bay Area come up to play in the snow and can't drive worth crap!  One mornig I am heading up the hill and come across a Subaru Outback 20 feet over the embankment on a really nasty curve.  It is on it's top and snapped an 8 inch ppin in the way down (BAD DRIVER).  I know all the EMS and Fire boys up in this area and know that the Closest BLS Volunteer Fire Crew is 30 minutes out and the closest ALS Ambulance rig is 45 minutes out.  hell, the LEO's are closer to 1 hour out.  What do I do?  Legally speaking:  Keep on driving and don't open yourself up that way!  But what if I had kept on going and latter found out that there was a small child in that vehicle that died post-crash?  how would I feel?  I may not have had a legal reason to stop, but I had a moral one (which outranks all else).  I stop and check to make sure everyone was okay - one 20-ish girl, shaken, but declining any help from me and the Ambulance.  I recalled my Dispatchers to make sure LE was enroute, and left her with some friends who had driven up moments latter.  Wacker-ish or upholding my personal standard to help when I can?  

So, I carry gloves, if nothing else, for those reasons only.  Any other gear I have in my POV is specificly SAR related, and not so that I can sit at home with a scanner and try and beat EMS or Fire to calls.  Who has time for that?


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 19, 2009)

The only items we take after a call are one flat sheet one pillow case and pillow and one blanket.  This is with the hospital's approval this is to replace the bedding we used in transporting the pt.  In Fort Smith we have only one hospital and when not in use our two ambulances are kept there.  Three of our members are also nurses at the hospital.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> No one is going to think negatively of you especially since you did good followup posts. Some of us just want you to know the consequences of your actions and the actions of others as they reflect on the EMS community. A few of us actually have some wisdom and knowledge to pass on to the newbies.
> 
> BtW, welcome to the forum!



To back that up, there are bad EMS people out there who give the profesion a bad reputation.  It is your resonsibility (and all of ours) to build it up so that one day we all get the respect that we deserve.  We do things right and no one notices.  We do one thing wrong and we loss any respect for everyone that calls themselves EMS.  Thise fellas need to be shot!!!


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 19, 2009)

In our waaaaaaa-aaaaaay off the beaten track rural EMS district, we often respond directly from home. Our district is 52 Sq miles of goat tracks and unmarked driveways. When the tones go out, depending on where the call is, I'm not going to drive 5 miles east to the closest station so I can drive a half mile from my house to the pt. 

I often go directly to the scene with my abbreviated non-whacker pack. If I need to start CPR, or control a big bleed I can. I can also get the baseline vitals and most of the pt info (doc, allergies, meds etc) a SAMPLE hx, so that when the ambulance arrives, the on scene time is much less. The pt is ready to load and go. 

This may not be necessary in those areas where EMS is only a few minutes away but it works for us.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Apr 20, 2009)

*re*

Trauma shears in the glove compartment and thats it.  

No need for anything else.  If their bleeding i'll cut some of there clothes off and make a bandage and tie with it.  Got a Fx?  Cool ill cut a couple stick and some more of their clothes for a splint.  Other then that if im not on duty the likelyhood of me performing any ALS is none.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah, trauma shears tend to show up everywhere around here. always where they are not supposed to be.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 20, 2009)

I can never seem to hang onto a pair of shears. They always "disappear" whenever I set them down even for a moment.


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> I can never seem to hang onto a pair of shears. They always "disappear" whenever I set them down even for a moment.



Congradulations, we have discovered a wormhole. I think your shears are dissappearing and reappearing in my utility drawer in my kitchen. Black handles? Scissor-y looking? Yup, thats them.


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> I have a cell phone fully charged, latex gloves and a reflective vest, flash light. All of those items in case I have to change a tire. That's it.
> 
> R/r 911



You and me both.

I have a cellphone, opposable thumbs, and the ability to do compression only CPR should the need arise.


----------



## lcfr09 (Apr 20, 2009)

bunker gear and gloves...thats it


----------



## Stewart1990 (Apr 20, 2009)

lcfr09 said:


> bunker gear and gloves...thats it


bare minimum there, huh?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 21, 2009)

lcfr09 said:


> bunker gear and gloves...thats it



You do know bunker gear deteriorates in sun light?  And that the standard bag used by most FF's does not stop the UV rays that destroy them don't you?  Just not good practice to have bunker gear with you in POV as hard to store properly.

Don't fully agree with everything he says but good start.

http://www.ppe101.com/Columnists/Je...per-Care-and-Maintenance-of-Turnout-Clothing/


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 21, 2009)

medic417 said:


> You do know bunker gear deteriorates in sun light?  And that the standard bag used by most FF's does not stop the UV rays that destroy them don't you?  Just not good practice to have bunker gear with you in POV as hard to store properly.
> 
> Don't fully agree with everything he says but good start.
> 
> http://www.ppe101.com/Columnists/Je...per-Care-and-Maintenance-of-Turnout-Clothing/



We are forbidden to carry our bunker gear in our POVs. The toxins imbedded in the gear from previous fires combined with the heat and enclosed space of the car combines to make a nasty cancer cocktail.


----------



## reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

What doesn't make a nasty cancer cocktail?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 21, 2009)

reaper said:


> What doesn't make a nasty cancer cocktail?


Do what you wish to yourself, but think of your kids, grandkids, S.O.'s, etc...


----------



## reaper (Apr 21, 2009)

Just remember, That glass of water you had this morning is going to give you cancer too!

I never said I agreed with bunker gear in a POV. I was saying that everything will cause cancer. You can not hide from it!


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 21, 2009)

Cancer? What can't dihydrogen monoxide due?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 21, 2009)

You know what the single biggest cause of cancer is?

LIVING.  You dont like it, QUIT!  

And I'm sorry, but don't FF's weare that gear to protect themselves (in part) when running into _BURNING BUILDUINGS!_  And cancer is the biggest concern you have when it comes to dying?


----------



## lcfr09 (Apr 21, 2009)

when i meant i kept it with me i meant in my toolbox so ya....


----------



## medicdan (Apr 21, 2009)

DHMO does a lot more then cause cancer. See dhmo.org


----------



## tazman7 (Apr 21, 2009)

I only carry gloves...for deer hunting. haha

I like having my license in my wallet, dont need to make my truck an ambulance too.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 29, 2009)

Stuff in my car - (I actually just cleaned it out yesterday, so the list is shorter, now)

1. Fire Extinguisher
2. Pocket Mask (in my purse - I haven't taken it out since my EMT-B course was over. We had to have them to do our mouth-to-mask skill drills) And sorry, unless I really like you no way are you getting anything other than compressions if I'm off duty.
3. Equine First Aid kit
4. Bunker gear and helmet - I'm still going through recruit academy, and don't have my own peg to hang up my duds on yet.  (But it's in the trunk, so hopefully I won't sprout another head in the next few months.)


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I have two fire extinguishers in my car, so I guess that makes me a fire whacker.

I have a pair of trauma shears for cutting myself out of my own seatbelt in an emergency (had a bad experience with that once), nitrile gloves for checking my oil and pumping gas with, and a blanket for napping at rest stops on long road trips.  I suppose that all three of those can serve double duty in an emergency, but that would require me to actually stop at an accident, which isn't at all likely to happen.

Other than that, not even a Band-Aid, unless you count the ibuprofen.


----------



## MRE (Apr 29, 2009)

Kookaburra said:


> 3. Equine First Aid kit



Not to get off topic, but what is in an Equine First Aid Kit?


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 29, 2009)

W1IM said:


> Not to get off topic, but what is in an Equine First Aid Kit?



Equine = Horses.  Not sure what might be special in there specifically for horses as I'm not really a horse person....


----------



## MRE (Apr 29, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Equine = Horses.  Not sure what might be special in there specifically for horses as I'm not really a horse person....



I knew what equine meant, my family had horses for many years. I was just wondering what someone who is not a vet (as far as we know) would carry for horses.  I probably should have worded my question a little better.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 29, 2009)

W1IM said:


> I knew what equine meant, my family had horses for many years. I was just wondering what someone who is not a vet (as far as we know) would carry for horses.  I probably should have worded my question a little better.



Ah, My bad...


----------



## U2623 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Maybe a wacker?*

I carry a small jump bag in my car, BVM, dressings, airways, and BP Cuff/Scope. It's about a foot by a foot by a foot so it doesn't take up room. I'm used to rural WA too though (the peninsula), where the volunteers are given green dash lights and required to wear pagers at all times. That includes keeping all your kit in the your car because you respond from home/work when your tones drop.

I live in LA now, but I've had to use that bag four different times, and my fiancee has an autoimmune disorder which has given her several cases of severe SOB requiring a 911 response, so I mainly keep it for that.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 29, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Equine = Horses.  Not sure what might be special in there specifically for horses as I'm not really a horse person....



An epic rectal thermometer.

If I come across anyone with severe hypothermia they are in trouble. 

But seriously, It's just larger dressings, and a few horse-specific items like a twitch. Oh, and suturing material. (Not that I would use it on a human, it's made for horse hide) I live out in the boonies, so if I am ever in an accident, I want to have enough dressings and stuff on hand to deal with it.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 29, 2009)

W1IM said:


> I knew what equine meant, my family had horses for many years. I was just wondering what someone who is not a vet (as far as we know) would carry for horses.  I probably should have worded my question a little better.



No, not a vet. It's the kit we kept in the trailer for road emergencies. Had some bute, large animal stethoscope, etc. Like I said, I keep it in the car for the dressings and Quickstop powder. (I bleed like a stuck pig.)


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 29, 2009)

I've got a small bag full of just a few basic things (this is my personal bag)

pocket mask
vinyl gloves
gauze pads
band-aids
bp cuff w/ stethoscope
tape (dressing/duct/and electrical)
81mg chew aspirin and po glucose


as for the disaster bag issued by our county MRC

hepa masks (lots of them)
mylar blanket
toiletries
flashlights
anoher BP and stethoscope
2 first aid kits
reflective vests
START triage tags - and colored tape
Pocket knife 
and more random junk that wont really serve a purpose

I do carry my power tools though for both SAR or off roading with friends
Dewalt cordless drill and sawzall!!!

you can never ever go wrong with a sawzall.!! it's helped me more times than not


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2009)

*You made me look into my car*

Spare glasses and sunglasses...car charger for my LAST cell phone and one for the current one...2 horse 1950's electric motor for my lathe...oh, yeah, my CERT bag, a used "B4" bag with two man tent, tarp, stakes and mummy bag (all used/xclnt condit totalling under $50), two three liter bottles full of factory water, six flares, one reflective triangle, jumper cables, and often my jump bag for work (very similar to BossyCow's). 
Oh, and about forty empty deposit cans and bottles in case I need ready cash.


----------



## traumaqueen63 (Jun 20, 2009)

No backboards or C-collars?


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jun 20, 2009)

I keep a small first aid kit in the glove box, tow strap and jumper cables in a bag, and tools to do emergency repairs.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 20, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Other than that, not even a Band-Aid, unless you count the ibuprofen.



You use Ibuprofen as a bandaid?




Old timers.....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2009)

My Jeep has a bigger kit in it than I would like, but I'm often out riding trails for 2-3 days. 
Standard kit for that is:
handful of 4x4s and 2x2s
Tape
shears and steth (they are for work, so they wind up staying in the CJ most of the time)
1 quickclot silver
1 tq
2 triangle bandages
some ace wrap
2 abd pads
oh yea maybe a pen light (again, work thing so it stays out there)
and some gloves
I think that's what I'm down to. Usually have either the Mossberg or the Daewoo DR-200 in it's rack, along with a 10mm sidearm as well, and plenty of ammo to match, along with tent, GPS, compass, sleeping bag, etc...


----------



## Vizior (Jun 20, 2009)

I actually carry a fair amount with me.  I keep a spare change of work clothes in a bag, so that it's easily accessible to bring to work with me (socks, underwear, and undershirt included).  Plus a change of regular clothes, and a couple of sweatshirts that just keep magically appearing.  A small kit, with toothbrush, toothpaste, mouthwash, and shaving cream/razor, shampoo, soap, deoderant.  I normally have a stethoscope and watch, so I don't forget those for work.  Instead of trying to be prepared for an emergency out of work, I try to be one of the few that is actually properly prepared for work.


----------



## JonTullos (Jun 20, 2009)

The only thing I keep in my truck with now is my bag with the turnout gear in it, a pair of socks (in case I'm wearing my Crocs or something like that and I get a call) and my pager when I'm in there.  No medical gear right now... still a student so I'm not working in EMS yet.  Chief for my VFD doesn't want me to going on medical calls until I get my cert (which is both understandable and obvious) so I have no need for a jump kit or anything right now.  When I do start responding for the VFD (and yes, I also plan to work for a paid EMS) I'll just have a few basics, nothing over the top.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2009)

I got an "Adventure Medical kit" first aid kit from my siter in law a couple of Christmases ago. It's in the trunk of my car. I threw a cheap flashlight in there with it. That's all for me.


----------



## ResTech (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't like to think I fall under the "whacker" category but perhaps I have at one point...lol.. 

I have a commercial EMS bag in my trunk complete with O2, breathing devices, airways, BVM, OB kit, etc, etc. All of which I bought myself. When I was an active volunteer it was common practice to respond POV to the scene and have the ambulance respond single provider. We operated our own repeater system with good range so we coordinated responses. So sometimes POV I would be first onscene and used my own stuff and restocked from my ambulance service. 

I also like to keep a good compliment for my kids heaven forbid ne thing major should happen and always take a backpack with some medical stuff when we go on vacation... especially to a major city like New York... its mostly found its way into a "go pack" in case of ne major disaster its put together to be self sufficient for a few days.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 21, 2009)

in my vehicle i have
Adult Collar, Peds Collar.  BVM, Stethoscope and cuff, and some first aid stuff.  but i also respond to calls in my personal vehicle being with a volly agency.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think I fall into the whacker category, but by some blanket definitions, I probably do. 

Among the various camping and car-repair supplies, I carry a small first aid kit, gloves, rope, scissors, bottle of water, some gloves, antacids, ASA, tylenol, neosporin, alcohol, and some topical anesthetic and aloe. The kit is pretty basic--just some 4x4s, a trauma pad, tweezers, band aids, a couple gauze rolls, a couple triangle bandages, and some other random stuff. 

The main reason I carry this stuff is due to the lifestyle I lead and a few experiences I have had. It's all carried primarily for use on myself and family. I don't see myself stopping at a car accident or anything like that. I've been mildly injured or gotten ill while camping/boating/etc a few too many times to not carry these things. Just the other day, I managed to put a nice little cut on my leg after landing on a rock while partaking in one of my slightly more physical activities. Quick trip to my car and a few minutes to clean it up and bandage it and I was good to go a bit more. Didn't need to take care of it right then, but made me feel better about it. 

Due to the temperature fluctuations and expiration dates and whatnot, I tend to replace items very frequently. I also check it before any major trip I take.


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 22, 2009)

Well I have the luxury of my pov being my work ride.  So I have all kinds of crap in my ride.  Basic first aid stuff ( which I don't think it has been opened since I put it in my truck 2 years ago) Fire extiquishers ( I have to stop at MVA's ) Blankets and usually a couple pairs of shirts and paints from the salvation army......( I don't really like transporting naked people) 
Back boards won't fit in my truck....to many guns and other tactical gear.  although I have considered strapping some one to the roof...
I have two boxes of gloves...... people are dirty


----------



## firecoins (Jun 22, 2009)

I carry the stuff I use for work on me.  Shears, BP cuff, stethescope, a flashlight and some gloves.  I have a small "trauma" bag that I carry this in. 

I also carry chewable aspirin for myself.  I suppose I can give that to someone with chest pain. 

I do have a store bought first aid kit as well.

I suspect I am still a whacker.


----------



## Summit (Jun 22, 2009)

Helium tank and a NRB

"Sorry, the wound is mortal, but I will talk really funny for you while we wait for the coroner!"


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 22, 2009)

Summit said:


> Helium tank and a NRB


 
At least you'd be prepared for an asthmatic.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> At least you'd be prepared for an asthmatic.



Or for a birthday party.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 22, 2009)

In my car pack:

BP cuff, old $20 stethoscope, elastic bandages, pack or two of 4x4's, roll of paper and roll of silk tape, and a couple pairs of gloves.

If I am working at a major event in an non EMS capacity, like security at a convention:

Gloves.  

That's pretty much it.  Just gloves.  Should probably have a pocket mask, but don't care too much.


----------



## marineman (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a BLS jump bag but I'm a volunteer MFR and it sits in my garage until I'm paged to a 911 call. No personal use and won't use it until my pager goes off and I'm covered by the towns insurance. I'm also the only member of our squad that *doesn't* have red lights in my POV. Wacker, I don't think so since it's not something I purchased or carry just in case it's just another side job but if you see it otherwise feel free to flame away.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 22, 2009)

I have my stetho on my rearview mirror, and a box of gloves in my trunk that have seen more time cleaning my car than patients (zero) and nothing else.


I wouldn't mind having some basic bandages in my car simply because I've seen quite a few nasty cuts at my paintball field, but unwilling to spend my own money.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 22, 2009)

I carry
-Adult/Ped BP Cuff
-Stethoscope
-1 of each size c-collars (you never know...flame me whatever)
-1 NRB & Ped NRB
-1 nasal
-1 BVM Peds and Adult
-1 "Suction" (I turned what I used to siphon gas with into a manual suction)
-600' in rescue rope + Life Ring
-Short backboard
-Glucometer with oral glucose
-2 flashlights
-Various amounts of gauze, tape etc
-A few triangle splints
-Mass Casualty Triage Tags
-An approved ANSI vest
-Flares
-12 pack of SAM Splints (Those work GREAT!)
-1 adult Combi-Tube (I should get more then 1)
-Soon to be Sager Splint that you can fold up pretty small
-A few teddy bears that if I run across a small kid I can give them to
-CPR mask
-Some of our county medical reports so I can give them to the transporting ambulance
-I carry 2 O2 bottles (but just realized both need to be filled)
-A few packs of ammonia inhalants 
-A few bottles of "sterile water" but they were empty from work so I just filled it from the tap and melted the seal back over it
-Box of gloves as usual
-Few sheets 


I'm thinking about getting some asprin but not sure if I can.  I know my dad has some nitro he doesn't use anymore and hasn't used in a long time I might ask him if I can just have it


I think thats it.  Not a lot


----------



## Sasha (Jun 22, 2009)

I keep this bag in my trunk http://www.emtcity.com/index.php?showtopic=14388&hl=whacker+pack

I'm not a whacker, am I?


----------



## Hockey (Jun 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I keep this bag in my trunk http://www.emtcity.com/index.php?showtopic=14388&hl=whacker+pack
> 
> I'm not a whacker, am I?





*drools*


I so wish...


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a few Subway napkins, just in case I come across an arterial bleeder...


----------



## el Murpharino (Jun 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I keep this bag in my trunk http://www.emtcity.com/index.php?showtopic=14388&hl=whacker+pack
> 
> I'm not a whacker, am I?



It's scary that people like this guy are roaming the streets with their end-of-the-world MCI kit....PLUS, he even states "I don’t work in the medical field, nor do I ever plan to, and I am certainly not certified to use everything that I have. Hell, several of the items in my pack are even off limits to working paramedics without an online order from a physician."


----------



## Scout (Jun 22, 2009)

Amm first WOW

Then amm, He actually comes across as level headed. I'm impressed that he can aquire such items and his organizational skills are impressive. I wish i had this sort of money to put into a bag i never intend on using.


Then I think I'm scared. I dont know how i feel about this. I'm sure i could aid in the confiscation of this and re allocate it in a lighter configuration.

He has't got training for a pulse ox????? and no AED? I'm sure there is more but DAMMMMM.......


----------



## sdemtb (Jun 23, 2009)

BP cuff, steth, pen light, the Toyota First Aid kit that came with my car, 2 million candlepower flashlight as well as a Mini-Mag


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> I carry
> -Adult/Ped BP Cuff
> -Stethoscope
> -1 of each size c-collars (you never know...flame me whatever)
> ...


Someone with this much :censored::censored::censored::censored: kinda scares me. Better check and see what the state allows you to do if just responding as a good Samaritan. I know here in NM, even though MLAs are allowed by our state scope, if we are operating without medical direction (ie rolling up on a wreck while off duty), we are limited to just basic basic skills (head-tilt-chin-lift, maybe NPA/OPA, etc...). And as for the drugs, the NTG is a definite no-no. Hell, I wouldn't carry any drugs that were for anyone but me and sig other


----------



## Hockey (Jun 23, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Someone with this much :censored::censored::censored::censored: kinda scares me. Better check and see what the state allows you to do if just responding as a good Samaritan. I know here in NM, even though MLAs are allowed by our state scope, if we are operating without medical direction (ie rolling up on a wreck while off duty), we are limited to just basic basic skills (head-tilt-chin-lift, maybe NPA/OPA, etc...). And as for the drugs, the NTG is a definite no-no. Hell, I wouldn't carry any drugs that were for anyone but me and sig other




I have a scanner in my car and house when I hear calls I race to the scene to do a scene size up for the responding crews.  I'm trying to get permission to get a radio to talk to these crews.  I just got a full size LED light bar and some awesome grill lights too so it should really help out getting to the call


I can give Nitro.  I'm an EMT.  Plus nobody is going to turn me in if I give this to a patient and it makes their chest pain stop.  I know friends who have given and the people write really nice letters to them and their agency


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> I have a scanner in my car and house when I hear calls I race to the scene to do a scene size up for the responding crews.  I'm trying to get permission to get a radio to talk to these crews.  I just got a full size LED light bar and some awesome grill lights too so it should really help out getting to the call
> 
> 
> I can give Nitro.  I'm an EMT.  Plus nobody is going to turn me in if I give this to a patient and it makes their chest pain stop.  I know friends who have given and the people write really nice letters to them and their agency



Looks like your general state protocols are like NM for a basic. Retarded. You can only assist a pt with his/her own NTG. It sounds like you'd be distributing medication that doesn't even have a script to you. And I still think that's a bad idea unless a basic can run and interpret a 12-lead ECG. 

Do you belong to a service at all? Unless you do, it might be against DOT regs in your state to run response lights. Try to chill out a little.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 23, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Looks like your general state protocols are like NM for a basic. Retarded. You can only assist a pt with his/her own NTG. It sounds like you'd be distributing medication that doesn't even have a script to you. And I still think that's a bad idea unless a basic can run and interpret a 12-lead ECG.
> 
> Do you belong to a service at all? Unless you do, it might be against DOT regs in your state to run response lights. Try to chill out a little.



He's messing with you, love.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 23, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Looks like your general state protocols are like NM for a basic. Retarded. You can only assist a pt with his/her own NTG. It sounds like you'd be distributing medication that doesn't even have a script to you. And I still think that's a bad idea unless a basic can run and interpret a 12-lead ECG.
> 
> Do you belong to a service at all? Unless you do, it might be against DOT regs in your state to run response lights. Try to chill out a little.




Nah I can't! I LOVE helping people 


I'm trying to get an old crown vic so people get out of my way faster! Haha

I don't work anywhere, last place I worked I got canned because I got caught running lights and I was only kidding but pulled this old lady over but it was just fun in games


But the giving Nitro thing can't hurt anybody


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 23, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> -1 "Suction" (I turned what I used to siphon gas with into a manual suction)


You're kidding. Right?


Hockey9019 said:


> -Glucometer with oral glucose


Do you keep a calibration log as required by CLIA and proof of routine preventive maintenance by a certified biomed company?



Hockey9019 said:


> -1 adult Combi-Tube (I should get more then 1)


 
Invasive procedure without a medical director? Did you buy or "find" the tube on an ambulance or their storeroom?



Hockey9019 said:


> -Some of our county medical reports so I can give them to the transporting ambulance


So you are filing a medical document and making the county liable for whatever you did?



Hockey9019 said:


> -I carry 2 O2 bottles (but just realized both need to be filled)


Whose name are you getting the O2 bottles refilled under? Are you keeping records on the tanks?



Hockey9019 said:


> -A few packs of ammonia inhalants


By the winky I take it you are using them for patient abuse. As an EMT-B you do not have the ability to treat the bad results from the use of ammonia inhalants. There are reasons why they are no longer found in the majority of EDs and ambulances in this country.



Hockey9019 said:


> -A few bottles of "sterile water" but they were empty from work so I just filled it from the tap and melted the seal back over it


 
That is called package tampering and it carries a stiff penalty. There are reasons why sterile water is used and not tap water. You may be giving the patient something far worst than the initial injury. 




Hockey9019 said:


> I'm thinking about getting some asprin but not sure if I can. I know my dad has some nitro he doesn't use anymore and hasn't used in a long time I might ask him if I can just have it


 


Hockey9019 said:


> I can give Nitro. I'm an EMT. Plus nobody is going to turn me in if I give this to a patient and it makes their chest pain stop. I know friends who have given and the people write really nice letters to them and their agency


 
Please tell me you are joking about all of this. Did your instructor not explain anything to you about your EMT certification?



Hockey9019 said:


> But the giving Nitro thing can't hurt anybody


 
No. It can kill someone.

That statement alone says you have no business messing with it or most of the stuff you listed.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> He's messing with you, love.


 
By some of his other posts it is hard to tell it is hard to tell if he is messing with us or serious.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> But the giving Nitro thing can't hurt anybody



The other parts are not good, but this is just asking to hurt someone. 

Nitro can't hurt? Really? Then please tell me why ALS providers need to run a 12-lead and have a line in place before we can give NTG? Could it be that you can drop the pt's pressure dramatically with just 0.4mg NTG SL? Yea, that might be a very large part. The 12 lead is to help rule out a Rt sided MI. Rt sided MI's tend to present more hypotensive than Left, which alone can be a contraindication for NTG. And if you give Nitro for it, again you can drop it way too low. one of the treatments for rt sided is fluid boluses to try and bring up pressure. Not much we can treat in the field otherwise. Dope or pacing might be helpful because they present bradycardic, but it increases O2 demand which tends to be a bad thing for this as well


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> He's messing with you, love.



Hmm I hope so. And after I typed out my longish post!  Vent brings up a good point as well


----------



## Hockey (Jun 23, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> By some of his other posts it is hard to tell it is hard to tell if he is messing with us or serious.




Just messing with you 

Had to stir the pot a bit 






Come on I had to make some of the whackers on here not feel alone  

Did you like the siphon part?  

I have a box of gloves (because where I'm at have latex gloves and summer time and latex gloves don't like me at all), and my stethoscope.


Reason why its in my car?  So I don't have to worry about leaving it at home


Other then that, when I'm off duty, I am off duty.  Unless its something major, I could care less.  And even then...EMS did their job before I came along, and they will do their job now that I'm an EMT.

Now that pack that person has, that does make me semi-jealous


----------



## Sasha (Jun 23, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Just messing with you
> 
> Had to stir the pot a bit
> 
> ...




Stop posting pictures of your mom.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Stop posting pictures of your mom.




I wish my mom was that hawt


----------



## KB1MZR (Jun 23, 2009)

I carry a military Blackhawk S.T.O.M.P II bag just because I like the bag and that is fully stocked, in addition I have a clipboard with a couple run forms/refusal forms in it, and then i have an oxygen sleeve with a D cylinder that supplements the airway gear in my bag.  Then, my traffic vest, radio all of that stuff.  Am I somewhat a whacker? Yea, you could say that.  BUT, my town it is a volunteer service that allows members to respond to HQ from a 7 minute radius so at some points it means 7 minutes just to go enroute and then 15-20 minutes, even more with weather to get to the far reaches of our PSA.  So those of us who live in the border area are STOCKED.  We also have our fair share of multi-car motor vehicle accidents.  The only thing I don't have that would be nice, is an AED but those just aren't cost effective to give everyone, but a good number of our members do carry them.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jun 23, 2009)

from the day i started my first job as an EMT my family all went in and got me gloves, pocket mask, a cheap-o bp cuff and ears, and a small first aid kit. they sit in a little tote in my trunk with my emergency road side kit they got me when i got my car. thats all i have and thats all i desire to have. i have never used any of it but its nice to know that its there if i need it.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 23, 2009)

I am considering driving around in an ambulance just to be safe.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 23, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I am considering driving around in an ambulance just to be safe.


 
Don't forget to include an ECMO unit just incase....


----------



## Sasha (Jun 24, 2009)

And keep a lawyer under the bench seat for those pesky liability issues!


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And keep a lawyer under the bench seat for those pesky liability issues!



But that's where I keep the small illegal boy to clean the rig for me after a code!  Come to think of it, I probably should check on him.  He might be getting hungry by now.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jun 24, 2009)

Aha!  This is a cool thread and one Ill have to read fully. I remember my instructors joking (but not meanly) about people they knew who had tons of equipment in their cars etc. However it seemed to make sense to me that if you were trained, and might choose to respond (or be required to) outside of work, that you would want some equipment.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> And keep a lawyer under the bench seat for those pesky liability issues!



Its allright.  They just chase my ambulance


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jun 24, 2009)

Gloves and glasses..


----------



## GR1N53N (Jun 24, 2009)

nomofica said:


> ...doing a lot of volly med staff work for events such as the Weekend to End Breast Cancer walk and the Ride To Conquer Cancer (which, here, is a bike ride from Calgary AB through the Canadian Rockies (total 600km; 2-day trip).



How was RTCC out in Calgary?  I just rode the 2009 one here in Toronto (I also rode in 2008), and I loved it.  I tossed around the idea of working medical for it and/or the Weekend at some point (some of the medical teams at ours rode their bikes, which would be kinda fun).  Anyway, did you have fun?


As for the topic at hand: a pocket mask and pair of gloves in a little case (good old LSS and their insistence on me purchasing a mask ages ago for my NLS cert) are hanging around in my backpack, which is almost always with me in the car.  One time, I felt like a cuff and steth would have been nice, but I feel like a mask and gloves are the only really essential pieces of equipment for trained bystanders in an urban setting.


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jun 24, 2009)

Almost forgot, Shovel!!! It should come standard with every car sold in Michigan..B)


----------



## Scout (Jun 24, 2009)

I try to avoid the use of a shovel  ????


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jun 24, 2009)

It's hard to during michigan winters. Espically for those who dont have 4wd.


----------



## BLSBoy (Jun 28, 2009)

Jeeze. ........


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 28, 2009)

SoOhArDsOmIcH said:


> It's hard to during michigan winters. Espically for those who dont have 4wd.



4WD is for people that don't know how to drive in the snow.  All it means is that you have four wheels spinning instead of two.  

4WD is designed to get you unstuck after you screw up.  It's not preventative.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah and not to mention better control in slippery conditions


----------



## ClarkKent (Jun 29, 2009)

After passing my EMT-B class, I got this medical thigh pack because I take care of my 92 y/o grandma that has fall a few times and her skin is very frail.  Last time she fall, she took a chunk of skin off 4x5 off her forarm.  Thank god we were already at the hospital for one of her doctors appointment.


----------



## Kookaburra (Jun 29, 2009)

PapaBear434 said:


> 4WD is for people that don't know how to drive in the snow.  All it means is that you have four wheels spinning instead of two.
> 
> 4WD is designed to get you unstuck after you screw up.  It's not preventative.



My city got a couple inches of snow dumped on it this year. (Normally we'll get maybe one inch every few years)

I have a 2wd 94 Sentra. It was fun driving past all of the stuck Jeeps and SUVs that were all chained up and everything.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think its fun driving past all the 2wd cars that hit black ice and lost control and slid into a large snow bank


----------



## MAEMT (Jul 15, 2009)

i have a jump kit in my truck with some basic stuff, gloves, pen light, bandaging, and a few ice packs. i also have 2 c collars behind my rear seats just in case...most of the time when i'm on call i go right to the scene because its easier than going all the way to the station so i carry just enough stuff to hold me over till the rig gets there.


----------



## phabib (Jul 15, 2009)

I had a pocket mask in my backpack. I have a penlight on my key chain.


----------



## NJN (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a service supplied Jump kit and O2, the only thing i bough was a bag better than the one they gave me. I do first respond to scenes in my POV which is why i carry these items.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a "JustIn Case" That has a little first aid kit in it along with a tow strap, fix-a-flat, basic tools, zip ties, and jumper cables.  I have a gigantic Maglight that my brother bought me for Christmas a few years ago for some reason.  Somewhere under my seat, or maybe in the back I have the stethoscope they gave me in class.  Ummm... I have a few gloves (at work they dont keep large glove in every room so I stuff them in my pocket and often forget to empty a few, they just pile up).  When the lease was up on my TrailBlazer I had to get rid of the ECMO machine, it does not fit well in a coupe.


----------



## Fir Na Au Saol (Jul 17, 2009)

Personally, I still believe in the Boy Scout motto: "Be Prepared". 

I carry a pretty complete BLS kit. I do NOT carry any meds beyond FA ointments, sting-EZ and that sort of thing. If I'm not on duty and under medical control, I'm just a highly trained first aid provider. If I go beyond first aid, I'm not covered by "Good Sam" laws.

I also carry a decent, small FA kit on my bicycle. I needed it the other day when my girlfriend and I took a hard spill when she panic braked to avoid hitting a family of ducklings crossing the bike path. She wound up with a deep lac on her chin that I was able to easily deal with by being prepared. 

I have to confess to having the impulse to be a "Ricky Rescue" when my first EMS license was new. But I thought better of it eventually.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 17, 2009)

I can admit that I am completely un prepared for any off duty emergency.


----------



## guardian528 (Jul 17, 2009)

ClarkKent said:


> After passing my EMT-B class, I got this medical thigh pack because I take care of my 92 y/o grandma that has fall a few times and her skin is very frail.  Last time she fall, she took a chunk of skin off 4x5 off her forarm.  Thank god we were already at the hospital for one of her doctors appointment.




that thigh pack made me chuckle. imagine running around with that thing on...

in regards to the post, i have a microshield on my keychain. pretty much it


----------



## Dr Boom (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd say for anyone with certified skill in EMS/EMT-B/IV, FR, whatever- I find it hard to believe someone could sleep well at night knowing that they are not prepared. Yeah, Yeah- I'll hear a lot of "I'm off duty", "let those on call handle this", etc. etc. That's pretty sad for someone to just walk on by an accident scene/or supine individual, etc... but I don't want to turn this post into a soap box speech on preparedness and "Semper Paratus" –USCG/SPECOPS.

As a rescue diver, I keep a jump bag handy in the trunk whenever I turn the key. I'd much rather have it and not need it- than need it and not have it. But a good EMT/FR should tailor that bag-o-goodies for the trip, IMHO. Obviously you wouldn't carry massive and "as" diverse amount of things you would find in your Ambulance or FT, its just not practical or advised. 

My boat bag is from Galls: http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=BG146&cat=2732
O2 Tank w/ 2 NRB + Nasal cannula
gloves
CPR mask w/O2 inlet
compression bandages
4 kinds of tape
penlight
Mesh wire splint material
Berman airway kit
finger pulse oximeter
BP cuff + stethoscope
aluminized emergency blanket
rolls of gauze
trauma dressings
Instant Hot/Cold packs x4
Blood sugar test kit w/ oral glucose gel
sheer scissors
forceps
hemostats
sterile water
bag valve mask
water proof notepad and water proof pen/wax pencil
... I'm sure I left something out, but anyhow, that's the jist of it.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 17, 2009)

I thinkI  have u all beat. I'm sure I'm just about the only person that has a can of riot control gas in my response pack. You know, the kind that Dog the bounty hunter carries. 2 functions: self protection in the crime riddled neighborhood I live in, and maybe it could be used for CPR (whoa, one shot and they're back from the dead!!!) It HAS been proven that farting in someone's CAN restore breathing, so same principle at work here? U tell me


----------



## Scout (Jul 17, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> It HAS been proven that farting in someone's CAN restore breathing




Strange, it always has the opposite effect when I try it.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 17, 2009)

After reading way too many of these posts, I honestly believe I would put my faith in Bubba who shows up in a beat up pickup truck carrying a beer in one hand and a cellphone in the other. He would be more likely to have called 911 first so he could sit back and watch the show evolving around him rather than getting distracted by screwing around with all the stuff crammed into a whacker bag in the trunk of a tricked out POV driven by someone claiming to be something that you have no idea if they are. At least with Bubba, what you see is what get and there are no expectations. 

However, I will admit I do have a fairly decent bag I carry if we are going any distance with the boat. It can also be used as a hurricane first-aid kit. But, it does not stay in my car.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 17, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> However, I will admit I do have a fairly decent bag I carry if we are going any distance with the *boat*. It can also be used as a hurricane first-aid kit. But, it does not stay in my car.



That's just being prepared. The coast guard doesn't maintain at 7 minute response time to getting paramedics on your deck. When you're boating, especially if you're on the ocean, you're on your own for a while.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 18, 2009)

How about a portable fluoroscope for everyone?  Never know when that might come in useful.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 18, 2009)

Trying to convince my paintball field to stock more than tape and bandaids in their kit, as I've seen a lot of pretty nasty trauma's at paintball fields.


Heck, today for example.  Kid scraped up his knee pretty badly and so the manager called me up to help (I'm friends with the owner and refs, so they know I'm an EMT... can't get away from it.)  Did a quick patch job using a couple of 2x2's and medical tape.  Not much else I could do.  Told the owner to buy some 4x4s and gauze rolls.




I've seen slit open hands, broken legs, bunch of other trauma, and even an asthma attack while playing.  Still not enough to convince me to carry anything other than gloves.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy Jesus Christ you guys carry a lot of stuff.

I have a steth a penlight and a couple of pens that I keep just b/c it was not worth it to move it into my home after shift jut ot move it back into my car to take to work!

Sometimes I'll have some glves leftover from the shift before.

I have a Pocket Mask with gloves that I would only use on a friend or family member should the time call for it.  Any other interventions can wait the 3 minutes that the ambulance takes to get to me or be improvised with everyday stuff (T-shirt for bleeding control, no need to carry around a bag of 23 different kinds of bandages!).

I also have a small car first aid kit I got from AAA a few years ago just with bandages and neosporin and such for small cuts and scrapes but that's it!

Do you guys ever actually USE any of the things you carry for preparedness?


----------



## andydrumm05 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, sad to say that the only things I have in my car right now is a CPR face shield that goes on my key ring and a steth. But I hope to get a BP cuff soon though.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 20, 2009)

I have my cellphone with me most of the time. Not to be prepared for anything though.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Jul 20, 2009)

I use my first aid kit in my jeep all the time. Working on my car im always busting up my hands and fingers so its nice to have bandages right in the car.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Jul 22, 2009)

well, i have lowered what i carry in my truck down from a premade ferno trauma kit, to a thing i put together (i tend to go off roading, so i need a little more than most city dwellers)basics... gloves, steth BP cuff.. MY PERSONAL glucometer... 1 pair of shears, some kerlix, tape, 4x4s, a lot of "cuts and scrapes" items, bandaids, neosporin, ect. 1000ml of sterile water for irrigation, some ASA and APAP for myself, eye rinse, fish hook remover tool, oh and my phone and ham radio gear. 
fire suppression... 1 medium size co2 extinguisher. kept charged... has come in handy when a drunk campers fire got out of control, but thats about it.


----------



## Mzcr (Jul 22, 2009)

When I finished school, I threw my student jump kit in the back of my vehicle. It was that or in the basement and I've got enough crap down there.

It's effectively a first aid kit, with the most exotic things being the cheap BP cuff/scope and a face mask, and I added some anti-biotic and hydrocortisone cream and some advil from my last FA kit. I've used the bandaids a few times and a 4x4 once and the gloves and Advil quite a bit.  

Don't know if that makes it a whacker bag or not, but don't really care as I don't spend time looking for places to use it. But I also spend a lot of time on the road and play a lot in the outdoors, so no reason not to have it since I had to buy it anyway. 

Besides that, I also keep jumper cables, a flashlight, a change of shoes, socks, undies and shirt, some deodorant and a toothbrush, a bottle of water and a car phone charger, plus in the winter throw a sleeping bag in there. 

The sleeping bag saved my butt once when my serpentine belt broke at 4:30 in the morning in -8 degree weather in rural Michigan. Took 1.5 hours for the tow to get there.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

TgerFoxMark said:


> MY PERSONAL glucometer


 
I hope you mean strictly for use on yourself.  CLIA frowns on unlicensed labs running around.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

One should probably also invest in some phlebotomy equipment, a centrifuge, hematology/chemistry analyzers, and just to make sure your impromptu patient doesn't have a genetic disease you might as well have a PCR machine too.  I also like to have a supply of O(-) blood (kept refrigerated, and exchanged as needed).  The key is to BE PREPARED, LOL


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 22, 2009)

3 months since I started this thread and it is still going strong... huh... interesting...  <_<  "Whacker" in title and it gets ~150 posts...  ^_^

I have changed things up recently in my car, as I usually do.  As I said originally, everything i carry is SAR related and needs to be carried for quick response in my POV to the SAR Cache or to the scene (in some occassions).

Small (10x6x4) EMS Fanny Pack (gloves, bandages, cravats, etc...)

Daypack (basic 12-24 summer wilderness SAR gear - well assembled after 4 years on the team) - the big bag stays at home because if it is gonna be an overnighter I can afford the extra 30 minutes to retrieve the gear... and I have limit space in my jeep.

Clothing Duffle Bag (Enough Clothing to change into/out of when called out for a SAR) or to add to my daypack if the mission-type warrents it.

Mesh Rescue Bag (Harness, gloves, helmet, a few carabineers, prussiks, PFD, wetsuit, rope bag, knife)

Small "Road Rescue" Bag (Flares, tire iron, a few basic tools, tow strap, etc...)

My Canine Gear Bag (harnesses, leads, food, xtra water, etc...)

And in winter: Small Snow Shovel, Sleeping Bag, my 48-72 hour pack, snow chains.

Oh, and I usually have my radio stored away for mission use and I have a scanner in my vehicle programmed to common county SAR/Fire/EMS channels.  I know... a tad whackerish on this one, but it helps me on SAR.  B)


----------

